# LaTeX



## alander (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour !


Comment compiler un fichier LaTeX avec une biblio avec Texshop :

j'ai crée un fichier .bib en parallèle avec mon fichier .tex mais j'arrive pas à savoir comment on compile la biblio!

Merci !


----------



## FjRond (23 Mars 2007)

En ligne de commande, il faut d'abord compiler le fichier source .tex  dans lequel la biobliographie doit être citée avec latex; puis la bibliographie avec la commande bibtex pour produire le .bbl; enfin de nouveau le source avec latex :

```
$ latex source.tex
$ bibtex ma_bibliographie
$ latex source.tex
```
Donc avec TeXShop, il faut sans doute passer par LaTeX, puis BibTeX et LATeX dans le menu déroulant, en faisant attention à ouvrir le bon fichier à chaque fois.


----------

